# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Θέματα Ύπνου >  Αϋπνία και κεφαλαλγία μετά από covid λοιμωξη

## Di Francesco

Καλησπέρα!

Τον περασμένο Οκτώβρη, κόλλησα covid. Το περασα με τα κλασσικα συμπτώματα, χωρίς όμως να χρειαστώ νοσηλεία. Κατά τη διάρκεια των συμπτωμάτων κοιμομουν κανονικά και με το παραπάνω. Κλείνοντας δύο βδομάδες και τη μέρα που υποχώρησαν εντελώς τα συμπτώματα έχω αϋπνίες και πονοκεφάλους, δεν κοιμάμαι σχεδόν καθόλου, 2 ώρες ελαφρά και αν..

Πάντα δυσκολεύομουν να κοιμηθώ λόγω ενός χρόνιου πονου που εχω, οι αϋπνίες όμως που είχα ήταν μόνο για μια με δύο μέρες τη βδομάδα και την επόμενη κοιμόμουν νορμάλ. Μετά τον covid έχω παρατεταμένη αϋπνία, δεν κοιμάμαι σχεδόν καθόλου και το κεφάλι μου πάει να σπάσει με εμβοες . Θέλω να τονίσω ότι ο covid δεν με αγχώσε ούτε έγινε κάτι άλλο που να δικαιολογεί αυτό το πράγμα, η καραντίνα δεν με επηρεασε καθόλου, εννοώ οικονομικά η σε κάποιο άλλο θέμα για να το 
απόδοσω εκεί. . Έχει κανείς ανάλογη εμπειρία?

----------


## Sofaki

Από διάθεση πως είσαι ; Και εγώ σε παρόμοια φάση και ξεκονησα λαντοζ και ζαναξ αλλά δεν έχω δει διαφορά

----------


## Remedy

δεν εχω προσωπικη αναλογη εμπειρια, αλλα διαβασε αν θες για το long covid syndrome που ειναι αυτο που περιγραφεις ακριβως και με πολλα αλλα συμπτωματα.
δλδ ανθρωποι που νοσησαν ελαφρα η κανονικα, δεν μπορουνννα ξεφορτωθουν πολλα περιεργα συμπτωματα, πολλους μηνες μετα την μολυνση.

----------


## mantelas nelson

https://nucleus.gr/2021/07/13/18536/...wLtSmDVX4ljNHI

----------


## mantelas nelson

Υπάρχει μία ομάδα στο fb, η οποία είναι από τις πιο σοβαρές (όσο αντέξει) για θέματα long covid.
Μπορείς να δεις ιστορίες άλλων, να γράψεις αν θες την δική σου και να έχεις γνώμες ειδικών.
Long Covid Ελληνική ομάδα υποστήριξης

----------


## Di Francesco

Πηγαίνω από το κακό στο χειρότερο. Αναρωτιέμαι πως επιβιωνω με τόση αϋπνία. Τι διάθεση να έχω... Δεν είμαι καταθλιπτικός, εχω όμως άγχος... 

Μιλησα με γιατρούς και μου ανεφεραν ότι σε κάποιους κάνει αγγειοδιαστολη στα αγγεία του εγκεφάλου, έτσι δικαιολογουνται τα συμπτώματα. 

Αν και παρθένος από χάπια, δεν με έπιασαν τα ζαναξ 1mg που πήρα για 3 μέρες έτσι και τα σταμάτησα. Σήμερα θα πάω σε νευρολογο γιατί η γαϊδουρινή υπομονή μου εξαντλήθηκε. Ήθελα να του δώσω χρόνο να λυθεί το πρόβλημα από μόνο του αλλά έχω μπει σε άσχημο φαύλο κύκλο αϋπνίας. 

Πραγματικά πριν κολλήσω covid ήμουν στην καλύτερη περίοδο της ζωής μου, κοιμόμουν σαν άνθρωπος είχα ρυθμίσει το βιολογικό μου ρολόι, νύσταζα έπεφτα στο κρεβάτι κοιμόμουν και ξυπναγα μετά από 7 ώρες χωρίς χάπια και ουσιες.

----------


## Niels

Να παίρνεις xanax και να μην κοιμάσαι είναι περίεργο. Μήπως έχεις υπερένταση; Υπερβολικό άγχος; Πίνεις ή τρως καφεινη;

----------


## Noctis

> Πηγαίνω από το κακό στο χειρότερο. Αναρωτιέμαι πως επιβιωνω με τόση αϋπνία. Τι διάθεση να έχω... Δεν είμαι καταθλιπτικός, εχω όμως άγχος... 
> 
> Μιλησα με γιατρούς και μου ανεφεραν ότι σε κάποιους κάνει αγγειοδιαστολη στα αγγεία του εγκεφάλου, έτσι δικαιολογουνται τα συμπτώματα. 
> 
> Αν και παρθένος από χάπια, δεν με έπιασαν τα ζαναξ 1mg που πήρα για 3 μέρες έτσι και τα σταμάτησα. Σήμερα θα πάω σε νευρολογο γιατί η γαϊδουρινή υπομονή μου εξαντλήθηκε. Ήθελα να του δώσω χρόνο να λυθεί το πρόβλημα από μόνο του αλλά έχω μπει σε άσχημο φαύλο κύκλο αϋπνίας. 
> 
> Πραγματικά πριν κολλήσω covid ήμουν στην καλύτερη περίοδο της ζωής μου, κοιμόμουν σαν άνθρωπος είχα ρυθμίσει το βιολογικό μου ρολόι, νύσταζα έπεφτα στο κρεβάτι κοιμόμουν και ξυπναγα μετά από 7 ώρες χωρίς χάπια και ουσιες.


Ένα φάρμακο μπορεί να μην έχει ως αποτέλεσμα επειδη α) δεν αντιμετωπίζει αυτό που εσύ θέλεις να αντιμετωπίσεις (κακή εκτίμηση ένδειξης) και β) το φαρμακογενετικό σου προφιλ (μπορεί αν και σπάνιο να είσαι fast metaboliser ή mutant σε κάποιον υποδοχέα)

Αν έχεις χρόνιο πόνο έχεις σκεφτεί να σε δει αναισθησιολόγος σε ιατρείο πόνου;

----------


## Nefeli28

> Να παίρνεις xanax και να μην κοιμάσαι είναι περίεργο. Μήπως έχεις υπερένταση; Υπερβολικό άγχος; Πίνεις ή τρως καφεινη;


Κι εγώ έπαιρνα λαντοζ και ζαναξ για κατάθλιψη και δεν κοιμόμουν με τίποτα. Με είχαν εξαντλήσει από την αϋπνία αυτά τα χάπια…
Σε κάποιους οργανισμούς δρν λειτουργούν δυστυχώς όπως θα έπρεπε. Δεν μου κάνει εντύπωση που έφεραν αϋπνία στον φίλο που έγραψε το ποστ. 
Ίσως να χρειάζεται κάτι άλλο ο δικός του οργανισμός…

----------


## Niels

Είναι μυστήριο ο ύπνος. Έχω χρόνιο πρόβλημα από μικρός. Με φάρμακο κοιμάμαι.

----------


## Di Francesco

Ναι έχω υπερβολικό άγχος και υπερένταση, θεωρώ ότι είναι αποτέλεσμα της παρατεταμένης αϋπνίας όμως. 
Με τον πόνο έχω συμβιβαστεί, έβλεπα μια μικρή βελτιώση με το καιρο και ήμουν αισιοδοξος, πριν τον covid είχα άγχος αλλά διαχειρισιμο σε λογικά πλαίσια, αϋπνίες είχα αλλά μόνο αν δεν τηρουσα ένα σταθερό πρόγραμμα και έπρεπε για παράδειγμα να ξυπνήσω πρωί, εκεί αγχωνομουν. Οταν δεν δούλευα πρωί όμως ξερενομουν. 
Αυτό που έχω πάθει το συνδέω με τον covid, δεν εξηγείται αλλιώς..
Κλείνω 10 μήνες με αυτή την ιστορία, το άφησα μήπως ο οργανισμός από μόνος του επανέλθει αλλά δν το βλέπω. 
Αυτό που με αγχώνει και με τρομάζει είναι η ανάγκη του να παρω κάποια αγωγή που μετά δεν θα μπορώ να διακόψω... 
Θεωρώ ότι αν κάνω μια μέρα έναν καλό ύπνο χωρίς βοηθεια θα βρω τον δρόμο μου, αλλά πως...

----------


## Niels

Για δες τι θα σου πει ο νευρολόγος... εμένα ο ψυχίατρος μου είπε να μην κοιμάμαι πάνω από είκοσι λεπτά το απόγευμα γιατί επηρεάζει τον βραδινό ύπνο. Επίσης το μασάζ βοηθάει στην χαλάρωση ενώ η παραμονή σε εξωτερικό χώρο το πρωί βοηθάει στην αποκατάσταση των κιρκαδικων ρυθμών, δηλαδή του βιολογικού ρολογιού. Επίσης μου έχουν πει να αποφεύγω το φαγητό μετά τις 8 το βράδυ, ειδικά τα φρούτα και αλκοόλ. Εννοείται ότι πρέπει να αποφεύγεις καφέδες, σοκολάτα, αναψυκτικά και οτιδήποτε έχει καφεινη και υπερβολική ζάχαρη. Βοηθάει και η βαλεριάνα σε ρόφημα το βράδυ.

----------


## Iwsif95

> Ναι έχω υπερβολικό άγχος και υπερένταση, θεωρώ ότι είναι αποτέλεσμα της παρατεταμένης αϋπνίας όμως. 
> Με τον πόνο έχω συμβιβαστεί, έβλεπα μια μικρή βελτιώση με το καιρο και ήμουν αισιοδοξος, πριν τον covid είχα άγχος αλλά διαχειρισιμο σε λογικά πλαίσια, αϋπνίες είχα αλλά μόνο αν δεν τηρουσα ένα σταθερό πρόγραμμα και έπρεπε για παράδειγμα να ξυπνήσω πρωί, εκεί αγχωνομουν. Οταν δεν δούλευα πρωί όμως ξερενομουν. 
> Αυτό που έχω πάθει το συνδέω με τον covid, δεν εξηγείται αλλιώς..
> Κλείνω 10 μήνες με αυτή την ιστορία, το άφησα μήπως ο οργανισμός από μόνος του επανέλθει αλλά δν το βλέπω. 
> Αυτό που με αγχώνει και με τρομάζει είναι η ανάγκη του να παρω κάποια αγωγή που μετά δεν θα μπορώ να διακόψω... 
> Θεωρώ ότι αν κάνω μια μέρα έναν καλό ύπνο χωρίς βοηθεια θα βρω τον δρόμο μου, αλλά πως...


Καλησπέρα, πως είσαι τώρα είδες κάποια βελτίωση όσον αφορά τον ύπνο? Επισκέφθηκες νευρολογο τελικά? 
Και εγώ άρχισα να έχω αϋπνία από την 2η μέρα νοησησης και έχουν περάσει δύο εβδομάδες από τότε που βγήκα αρνητικός με την αϋπνία να παραμένει και να μου προκαλεί άγχος, απορώ πως βγάζω την μέρα και σκέφτομαι ότι απλά κάποια στιγμή θα καταρρευσω!
Ειδικά όταν διάβασα το ποστ και και είδα ότι σε πάει 10 μήνες αυτή η περιπέτεια απέκτησα επιπλέον άγχος και το ψάχνω συνέχεια στο ίντερνετ όπου διαπιστώνω ότι πολλοί περνάνε αυτό το μαρτύριο . Πάνε δύο βδομάδες και κοντεύω να τρελαθώ!
Θα κανω υστηματική χρήση μελατονινης μπας και γίνει τίποτα. Εσύ δοκίμασες κάτι αυτούς τους 10 μήνες?

----------


## worryfree

Εγω εχω αϋπνία 3 χρονια και εχω παει σε ψυχιατρο, σε ψυχολόγο δεν υπαρχει βελτιωσει με τιποτα, περνω 2 φαρμακα remeron και Neurontin και παλι τις περισσότερες μερες δεν κοιμάμαι καλα, ειναι εξαντλητική η αυπνια και απ τα πιο δύσκολα στην αντιμετώπιση

----------


## Niels

Μήπως έχεις άπνοια; Εγώ το τσεκαρα αλλά όχι.

----------


## worryfree

Οχι δεν εχω άπνοια, η αυπνια μου υποτίθεται οτι οφείλεται σε αγχωδη διαταραχη η οποια ομως εχει σχεδον αντιμετωπιστει με ψυχοθεραπεία αλλα παρολαυτα η αυπνια συνεχίζεται κανονικοτητα χωρις κανενα σημαδι βελτιωσης.

----------


## Niels

Κι εμένα η ψυχοθεραπεία με βοήθησε σε αυτό το κομμάτι αλλά δεν μπορώ χωρίς φάρμακο να κοιμηθώ καλά. Δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν η αγχωδης κατάθλιψη δημιουργεί την αϋπνία (το πιθανότερο) αλλά η αϋπνία σίγουρα χειροτερεύει την αγχωδη κατάθλιψη. Πλέον νομίζω ότι φοβάμαι να σταματήσω το φάρμακο. Έχεις δοκιμάσει κάτι άλλο εκτός από φάρμακα και ψυχοθεραπεία;

----------


## worryfree

Τα παντα: mindfulness, διαλογισμο, ολα τα γνωστα σχετικα με την υγιεινή υπνου, βαλεριανα, μελατονινη

----------


## Niels

Neurontin παίρνεις για κάποιας μορφής πόνο; Συνολικά παίρνω ρεμερον για πάνω από δεκαετία (το είχα σταματήσει για κάποιο καιρό και μετά μου σύστησαν άλλα φαρμακα). Είχα πάρει και λυρικα αλλά δεν το άντεχα.

----------


## worryfree

Οχι δεν εχω νευροπαθητικο πονο, και τα δυο (Remeron + Neurontin) τα παιρνω για την αυπνια, αλλα το Neurontin υποτίθεται ριχνει και λιγο το αγχος. Εσυ γιατι το επερνες το lyrica για τον υπνο? Ειναι παραπλήσιο με το Neurontin απο οτι ξερω, τι δεν αντεχες ειχες παρενέργειες?

----------


## Niels

Για το άγχος κυρίως το έπαιρνα και για τον ύπνο, ο ψυχίατρος μου το πρότεινε αλλά με βοήθησε και στους χρόνιους μυοσκελετικους πόνους για τους οποίους του παραπονιομουν. Είχα έντονη δυσκοιλιότητα και πόνο (μάλλον από τη δυσκοιλιότητα) σε ένα σημειο λογικά του εντέρου (ψηλά στο στομάχι και δεξιά). Δύο περιόδους το δοκίμασα για λίγους μήνες και το έκοψα και τις δύο φορές για τον ίδιο λόγο. Σε έναν ορθοπεδικό που του είπα ότι το έπαιρνα μου έβαλε τις φωνές και μου είπε να μην το ξαναπάρω, ότι είναι επικίνδυνο, αν θυμάμαι καλά για την εγκεφαλική λειτουργία. Όταν είχα πάει σε νευρολόγο για την εξέταση για άπνοια μου είπε για το ρεμερον ότι δεν είναι καλό για τον εγκέφαλο η μακροχρόνια χρήση του. Πήγα και στον παλιό μου ψυχίατρο για μια γνώμη αλλά μου είπε ότι το μόνο πρόβλημα με το ρεμερον είναι ότι μπορεί να δημιουργήσει πρόβλημα στον μεταβολισμό (δεν φτάνει που ανοίγει την όρεξη) για αυτό από το να αυξήσω τη δόση του ρεμερον (δεν με έπιαναν πια τα 15mg) καλύτερα να ξεκινούσα το trittico. Αλλά φοβήθηκα να αλλάξω και αύξησα τη δόση στα 30mg. Πεινάω συνέχεια ρε συ, υποφέρω, δεν υπάρχει αυτό το πράγμα.

----------


## worryfree

Κανενα φαρμακο δεν ειναι καλο για μακροχρόνια χρηση αλλα απ το να μην κοιμάσαι και μεχρι να διορθωθεί το προβλημα χιλιες φορες καλύτερα να κοιμάσαι με το remeron. Και εγω στα 15mg ειμαι αλλα θελω να το μειωσω στα 7.5mg να δω πως θα παει, ο συνδυασμός remeron-neurontin φερνει πολυ κουραση. Για το Neurontin ο ψυχίατρος μου λεει ειναι το πιο αθωο μεταβολίζεται στσ νεφρα και ετσι δεν επιβαρύνει το συκωτι και επισης κανει για μακροχρόνια χρηση γιατι ειναι αντι επιληπτικο. To remeron μου ειχε φερει αυξηση πεινας και βαρους στις αρχες αλλα μετα αυτα ελέγχονται με λιγο προσπαθεια, το ότι επηρέαζει τον μεταβολισμό συμφωνω εμενα μου αυξανει πολυ τα τριγλυκερίδια

----------


## Niels

Για τα τριγλυκερίδια ω3. Τα ρίχνουν πολύ. Τι να σου πω, εγώ λέω να ακολουθήσω τη συμβουλή του και να μείνω μακριά από τα αντιεπιληπτικά. Ο,τι φάρμακο μου σύστησε ο τελευταίος γιατρός μου τα τελευταία χρόνια είναι της ίδιας λογικής, να σταματήσουν την υπερπαραγωγή σκέψεων του μυαλού και το άγχος με αποτέλεσμα να μου δημιουργούν καταστολή. Και το λυρικα και το σιπραλεξ που έπαιρνα πριν και το ρεμερον που παίρνω τώρα το κάνουν. Αλλά απ'το να είμαι στην τσίτα...κι αυτό δεν παλεύεται.

----------

